# Wisdom For The Day



## Knightofalbion (Aug 30, 2016)

All this talk of religion, but it's how you live your life that is the all-important thing.
If you set out each day to do all the goodness and kindness that you can, and to do no harm to man or beast, then you are walking the highest path.
And when your time is up, if you can leave the earth a better place than you found it, then yours will have been a life well lived.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Aug 30, 2016)

Message from the stars:
I stood at eventime. The never-ending plain.
All empty looked and void. Yet, as I gazed again
An army bivouacked.  Unnumbered points of light
Bespoke a force Supreme - invincible for right
- Henry Morley


----------



## Knightofalbion (Aug 30, 2016)

Don't spend your precious time asking "Why isn't the world a better place?" It will only be time wasted.
The question to ask is "How can I make it better?" To that there is an answer
- Leo Buscaglia


----------



## Falcon (Aug 30, 2016)

Knightofalbion said:


> All this talk of religion, but it's how you live your life that is the all-important thing.
> If you set out each day to do all the goodness and kindness that you can, and to do no harm to man or beast, then you are walking the highest path.
> And when your time is up, if you can leave the earth a better place than you found it, then yours will have been a life well lived.



Point well taken Dear Knight.   Thank you.


----------



## fureverywhere (Aug 30, 2016)

All this talk of religion, but it's how you live your life that is the all-important thing.
 If you set out each day to do all the goodness and kindness that you can, and to do no harm to man or beast, then you are walking the highest path.
 And when your time is up, if you can leave the earth a better place than you found it, then yours will have been a life well lived.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 30, 2016)

So very true.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Aug 31, 2016)

I have no desire to move mountains, construct monuments or leave behind in my wake material evidence of my existence. But in the final recollection, if the essence of my being has caused a smile to have appeared upon your face or a touch of joy within your heart, then in living I have made my mark
- Thomas L. Odem Jr.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Sep 1, 2016)

What counts in life is not the mere fact that we have lived. It is what difference we have made to the lives of others that will determine the significance of the life we lead
- Nelson Mandela


----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Phoenix (Sep 1, 2016)

[/QUOTE]

Fur, I like this.  One of my novels is about this very thing.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Sep 2, 2016)

Great opportunities to help others seldom come, but small ones surround us every day
- Sally Koch


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 2, 2016)

Knightofalbion said:


> Great opportunities to help others seldom come, but small ones surround us every day
> - Sally Koch



I used to do this all the time, and it drained me.  So I had to develop wisdom in how I applied kindness.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Sep 3, 2016)

What wisdom can you find that is greater than* kindness*
- Jean Jacques Rousseau


----------



## Carla (Sep 3, 2016)

Knightofalbion said:


> What wisdom can you find that is greater than* kindness*
> - Jean Jacques Rousseau



I'll say!


----------



## Knightofalbion (Sep 4, 2016)

Kindness can transform someone's dark moment with a blaze of light. You'll never know how much your caring matters
- Amy Leigh Mercree


----------



## Bonzo (Sep 5, 2016)

If you don't like the  way women drive

get off the pavement


----------



## Knightofalbion (Sep 5, 2016)

If we could read the secret history of our enemies, we should find in each man's life sorrow and suffering enough to disarm all hostility
- Henry Wadsworth Longfellow


----------



## Bonzo (Sep 5, 2016)

Never trust an electrician
with no eyebrows


----------



## Bonzo (Sep 6, 2016)

If a man with no arms has a gun
is he armed


----------



## Knightofalbion (Sep 6, 2016)

Let there be peace on earth -and let it begin with me
- White Eagle


----------



## Knightofalbion (Sep 7, 2016)

One does not need to be a psychic to see God in the petal of a rose
- Peggy Mason


----------



## Knightofalbion (Sep 7, 2016)

The best remedy for those who are frightened, lonely or unhappy, is to go outside, somewhere where they can be alone; alone with the sky, nature and God. For then and only then can you feel that everything is as it should be and that God wants people to be happy amid beauty's nature and simplicity.
As long as this exists, and that should be for ever, I know that there will be solace for every sorrow, whatever the circumstance.
I firmly believe that nature can bring comfort to all who suffer
- Anne Frank


----------



## Carla (Sep 7, 2016)

What a brilliant child. So wise beyond her years.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Sep 8, 2016)

You came into the world with nothing and you'll leave it with nothing - except the indelible record of your conduct in this life, for good or ill


----------



## Carla (Sep 8, 2016)

There's so much truth in that, it's meaning is so much deeper than the words. The acquisition of things are important to some people and for some, it is the way they measure success. What is more important is our actions and the love we share with friends and family. That is my interpretation. My mother used to use that quote quite often.


----------



## Bonzo (Sep 9, 2016)

If you jog backwards will you gain weight


----------



## Bonzo (Sep 9, 2016)

If smokings is  bad for you

how comes it cures salmon


----------



## Knightofalbion (Sep 9, 2016)

In the end, only kindness matters
- Jewel Kilcher


----------



## Knightofalbion (Sep 10, 2016)

Too often we underestimate the power of a touch, a smile, a kind word, a listening ear, an honest compliment or the smallest act of caring, all of which have the potential to turn a life around
- Leo Buscaglia


----------



## Bonzo (Sep 11, 2016)

If a deaf person has to go a court 

is it still called a hearing


----------



## Impcb1 (Sep 11, 2016)

'A complete understanding of reality lies beyond rational thought.'
Edward Abbey


----------



## Knightofalbion (Sep 11, 2016)

No kind action ever stops with itself. One kind action leads to another. Good example is followed.
A single act of kindness throws out roots  in all directions, and the roots spring up and make new trees.
The greatest work that kindness does to others is that it makes them kind themselves
- Amelia Earhart


----------



## Knightofalbion (Sep 12, 2016)

Until he extends the circle of his compassion to include all living things, man will not himself find peace
- Albert Schweitzer


----------



## Bonzo (Sep 14, 2016)

Tall people do they sleep longer in bed


----------



## Knightofalbion (Sep 14, 2016)

Forgiveness sets two souls free ....


----------



## Carla (Sep 14, 2016)

Knightofalbion said:


> Forgiveness sets two souls free ....



yes it does!


----------



## Knightofalbion (Sep 15, 2016)

We must always take sides. Neutrality helps the oppressor, never the victim. Silence encourages the tormentor, never the tormented.
- Elie Wiesel


----------



## Knightofalbion (Sep 15, 2016)

There may be times when we are powerless to prevent injustice, but there must never be a time when we fail to protest.
- Elie Wiesel


----------



## Knightofalbion (Sep 16, 2016)

It is not the magnitude of our actions, but the amount of love that is put into them that matters
- Mother Teresa


----------



## Knightofalbion (Sep 17, 2016)

Never doubt that a small group of thoughtful committed citizens can change the world. Indeed, it's the only thing that ever has
- Margaret Mead


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 17, 2016)

*Knows and Knows Not (variations)*


     He who knows not and knows not that he knows not is a fool; avoid           him.
       He who knows not and knows that he knows not is a student; teach him.
He who knows and knows not that he knows is asleep; wake him.
  He who knows and knows that he knows is a wise man; follow him.

Attributions: Persian apothegm, Sanskrit Saying​


----------



## Knightofalbion (Sep 18, 2016)

How far I am away  from the true temper of soul, this letter in its changing uncertain moods, its scorn and bitterness, its aspirations and failure to realise those aspirations, shows you quite clearly.
But do not forget in what a terrible school I am sitting at my task.
And incomplete, imperfect, as I am, yet from me you may have still much to gain.
You came to me to learn the pleasure of life and the pleasure of art. Perhaps I am chosen to teach you something much more wonderful - the meaning of sorrow and its beauty.
- Oscar Wilde


----------



## Knightofalbion (Sep 18, 2016)

'I remain profoundly grateful for every experience, especially the pain and the sorrow, for from them I learnt compassion, empathy and understanding ...'


----------



## Bonzo (Sep 19, 2016)

Rock climbers need to get a grip
and move on


----------



## Knightofalbion (Sep 19, 2016)

Man is the gardener of his own soul. The Great Spirit has provided him with all that is necessary for it to grow in wisdom, grace and beauty. The implements are there, he has but to use them wisely and well
- Silver Birch


----------



## Knightofalbion (Sep 20, 2016)

The growth of the soul is only increased by Service, for as you forget self in the Service of others so your own soul grows in stature and strength
- Silver Birch


----------



## Knightofalbion (Sep 20, 2016)

Your daily life is your temple and your religion
- Kahlil Gibran


----------



## Knightofalbion (Sep 21, 2016)

The best way to find yourself is to lose yourself in the service of others
- Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## Bonzo (Sep 22, 2016)

Never date a tennis player
to them love means nothing


----------



## Knightofalbion (Sep 22, 2016)

The Highest Teaching:
Sometimes I get very tired of those who want what they call 'higher teachings' from the spirit world and do nothing to help their brother men.
As people grow they understand more and more the operations of the Great Spirit. There is no 'high' and there is no 'low' teaching.
If all people who clamour for teachings would do something to make the earth a better place, a brighter place, a place where the hungry would be fed and the thirsty be given drink, where people were allowed to live in houses where the sunshine of the Great Spirit could reach their poor, tired bodies, then they would be putting into operation the highest teaching of all ...
- Silver Birch


----------



## BlunderWoman (Sep 22, 2016)

I like this thread. I have no contribution at the moment, but I like this thread


----------



## Knightofalbion (Sep 23, 2016)

Help thy brother's boat across and lo! thine own has reached the shore
- Hindu proverb

(Through Service the soul is advanced.)


----------



## Bonzo (Sep 24, 2016)

The word dog 
only appears 14 times in the bible 
but a lot more if you read it backwards


----------



## Knightofalbion (Sep 24, 2016)

The most people beautiful people we have known are those who have known defeat, known suffering, known struggle, known loss and have found their way out of the depths.
These persons have an appreciation, a sensitivity and an understanding that fills them with compassion, gentleness and a deep loving concern.
Beautiful people do not just happen
- Dr Elisabeth Kubler-Ross


----------



## Knightofalbion (Sep 24, 2016)

Learn to get in touch with the silence within yourself and know that everything in life has purpose. There are no mistakes, no coincidences, all events are blessings given to us to learn from
- Dr Elisabeth Kubler-Ross


----------



## Knightofalbion (Sep 25, 2016)

Sometimes its easy to lose faith in people. And sometimes one act of kindness is it all it takes to give you hope again
- Randa Abdel-Fattah


----------



## Knightofalbion (Sep 26, 2016)

In oneself lies the whole world, and if you know how to look and learn, the door is there and the key is in your hand
- Jiddu Krishnamurti


----------



## Knightofalbion (Sep 27, 2016)

God had brought me to my knees and made me acknowledge my own nothingness, and out of that knowledge I had been reborn. I was no longer the centre of my life and therefore I could see God in everything ...

I liked the silence and solitude of the woods and hills. I felt the sense of a presence, something undefined and mysterious, which was reflected in the faces of the flowers and the movements of birds and animals, in the sunlight falling through the leaves and in the sound of running water, in the wind blowing on the hills and the wide expanse of earth and sky

- Bede Griffiths


----------



## Knightofalbion (Sep 28, 2016)

And how you ask are we to walk the spiritual path? We answer: say little, love much, give all, judge no-one, aspire to all that is pure and good - and keep on keeping on
- White Eagle


----------



## Knightofalbion (Sep 28, 2016)

It is our deeds, the accumulated acts of goodness and kindness, that define us and ultimately are the true measure of our worth.  
Service is the coin of the spirit.


----------



## Carla (Sep 28, 2016)

Knightofalbion said:


> God had brought me to my knees and made me acknowledge my own nothingness, and out of that knowledge I had been reborn. I was no longer the centre of my life and therefore I could see God in everything ...
> 
> I liked the silence and solitude of the woods and hills. I felt the sense of a presence, something undefined and mysterious, which was reflected in the faces of the flowers and the movements of birds and animals, in the sunlight falling through the leaves and in the sound of running water, in the wind blowing on the hills and the wide expanse of earth and sky
> 
> - Bede Griffiths



Love that quote.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Sep 29, 2016)

It is not in the stars to hold our destiny, but in ourselves
- William Shakespeare


----------



## Knightofalbion (Sep 30, 2016)

The world is my country, all mankind are my brethren and to do good is my religion
- Thomas Paine


----------



## Knightofalbion (Sep 30, 2016)

It's difficult in times like these: ideals, dreams and cherished hopes rise within us, only to be crushed by grim reality.
It's a wonder I haven't abandoned all my ideals, they seem so absurd and impractical.
Yet I still cling to them, because I still believe, in spite of everything, that people are truly good at heart
- Anne Frank


----------



## Carla (Sep 30, 2016)

Her wisdom was well beyond her years. Her diary and essays still speak to us as we can only imagine what that child went through during her short life.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Oct 1, 2016)

Even if things don't unfold as expected, don't be disheartened or give up. One who continues to advance will win in the end
- Daisaku Ikeda


----------



## Knightofalbion (Oct 2, 2016)

Courage doesn't always roar. Sometimes courage is the little voice at the end of the day that says "I'll try again tomorrow"
- Mary Anne Radmacher


----------



## Knightofalbion (Oct 3, 2016)

I am only one, but I am still one.
I cannot do everything, but I can do something.
And I will not let what I cannot do interfere with what I can do
- Edward Everett Hale


----------



## Knightofalbion (Oct 4, 2016)

Remember that silence is sometimes the best answer
- The Dalai Lama


----------



## Knightofalbion (Oct 5, 2016)

The lotus is the most beautiful flower, whose petals open one by one. But it will only grow in the mud.
In order to grow and gain wisdom, first you must have the mud - the obstacles of life and its suffering ...
The mud speaks of the common ground that humans share, no matter our stations in life ...
Whether we have it all or have nothing, we are all faced with the same obstacles: sadness, loss, illness, dying and death.
If we are to strive as human beings to gain more wisdom, more kindness and more compassion, we must have the intention to grow as a lotus and open each petal one by one
- Goldie Hawn


----------



## Knightofalbion (Oct 6, 2016)

It ill behoves us to invoke in our daily prayers the blessings of God, the Compassionate, if we in turn will not practice elementary compassion towards our fellow creatures
- Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## Carla (Oct 6, 2016)

Knightofalbion said:


> The lotus is the most beautiful flower, whose petals open one by one. But it will only grow in the mud.
> In order to grow and gain wisdom, first you must have the mud - the obstacles of life and its suffering ...
> The mud speaks of the common ground that humans share, no matter our stations in life ...
> Whether we have it all or have nothing, we are all faced with the same obstacles: sadness, loss, illness, dying and death.
> ...



Wow. Goldie said that? That is great and so very true.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Oct 7, 2016)

Wherever a man turns he can find someone who needs him
- Albert Schweitzer


----------



## Knightofalbion (Oct 8, 2016)

When the whole world is silent, even one voice becomes powerful
- Malala Yousafzai


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 8, 2016)

Amongst the concrete and clay the Ancient Spirits and the Dreaming Stories still live among us 
We must learn about the past so we can grasp the future

Wandjinas


----------



## Knightofalbion (Oct 9, 2016)

To understand the heart and mind of a person, look not at what he has already achieved, but at what he aspires to
- Kahlil Gibran


----------



## Knightofalbion (Oct 10, 2016)

Believe, when you are most unhappy, that there is  something for you to do in the world. So long as you can sweeten another's pain, life is not in vain
- Helen Keller


----------



## Knightofalbion (Oct 11, 2016)

There is a candle in your heart, waiting to be kindled.
There is a void in your soul, ready to be filled.
You feel it, don't you?
- Rumi


----------



## Knightofalbion (Oct 12, 2016)

In the tapestry of life we are all connected. Each one of us is a gift to those around us, helping each other to be who we are, weaving a perfect picture together
- Anita Moorjani

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4jjLLE6i8E


----------



## Knightofalbion (Oct 13, 2016)

You give but little when you give of your possessions.
It is when you give of yourself that you truly give.
- Kahlil Gibran


----------



## Knightofalbion (Oct 13, 2016)

Only a life lived for others is a life worthwhile
- Albert Einstein


----------



## Knightofalbion (Oct 14, 2016)

Do not educate your child to be rich. Educate him to be happy, so that when he grows up, he knows the value of things, not the price
- Unknown


----------



## Knightofalbion (Oct 15, 2016)

Enjoy the little things, for one day you may look back and realise they were the big things
- Robert Brault


----------



## Carla (Oct 15, 2016)

So true.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Oct 16, 2016)

There is no religion without love, and people may talk as much as they like about their religion, but if it does not teach them to be good and kind to man and beast, it is all a sham
- Anna Sewell


----------



## Knightofalbion (Oct 17, 2016)

Non-violence leads to the highest ethics which is the goal of all evolution. 
Until we stop harming all other living beings, we are still savages
- Thomas Edison


----------



## Knightofalbion (Oct 18, 2016)

I saw deep in the eyes of the animal the human soul look out upon me.
I saw where it was born deep down under feather and fur, or condemned for a while to roam four footed among the brambles.
I caught the clinging mute glance of the prisoner and swore that I would be faithful.
Thee my brother and sister I see and mistake not. Do not be afraid. Dwelling thus for a while, fulfilling thy appointed time - thou too shall come to thyself at last
- Edward Carpenter


----------



## Knightofalbion (Oct 19, 2016)

My doctrine is this, if we see cruelty or wrong that we have the power to stop, and do nothing, we make ourselves sharers in the guilt
- Anna Sewell


----------



## Knightofalbion (Oct 19, 2016)

You did right, my boy, whether the fellow gets a summons or not. Many folks would have said 'twas not their business to interfere. Now I say, that with cruelty and oppression, it is everybody's business to interfere when they see it
- Anna Sewell


----------



## Knightofalbion (Oct 20, 2016)

You cannot hope to build a better world without improving the individuals.
To that end, each of us must work for our own improvement  and, at the same time, share a general responsibility for all humanity, our particular duty being to those to whom we think we can be most useful
- Marie Curie


----------



## Knightofalbion (Oct 20, 2016)

Our chief want is for someone who will inspire us to be what we know we could be
- Ralph Waldo Emerson


----------



## angelica (Oct 21, 2016)

Life is mostly froth and bubble,
two things stand like stone,
kindness in another's trouble,
courage in our own.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Oct 21, 2016)

You may be whatever you resolve to be.  Determine to be something in the world and you will be something.
"I cannot" never accomplished anything. "I will try" has wrought wonders
- Joel Hawes


----------



## Knightofalbion (Oct 21, 2016)

Correction does much, but encouragement does more
- Johann Wolfgang von Goethe


----------



## Knightofalbion (Oct 22, 2016)

Though no-one can go back and make a brand new start,
anyone can start from now and make a brand new end
- Unknown


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 22, 2016)

I fear the day Technology will surpass our human interaction. The World will have a generation of idiots.
Albert Einstein


----------



## Knightofalbion (Oct 23, 2016)

Always be a little kinder than necessary
- J.M. Barrie


----------



## Vedaarya (Oct 24, 2016)

The biggest mistake is to make a mistake and not to correct it.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Oct 24, 2016)

Theologians may quarrel, but the mystics of the world speak the same language
- Meister Eckhart


----------



## Knightofalbion (Oct 24, 2016)

The man of wisdom is never in two minds
- Confucius


----------



## Vedaarya (Oct 25, 2016)

Never let doubt shadow your plans.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Oct 25, 2016)

A human being is a part of a whole, called by us the universe - a part limited in time and space.
He experiences himself, his thoughts and feelings as somewhat separated from the rest - a kind of optical delusion of his consciousness.
This delusion is a kind of prison for us, restricting us to our personal desires and to affection to a few persons nearest us.
Our task must be to free ourselves from this prison by widening our circles of compassion to embrace all living things and the whole of nature in its beauty
- Albert Einstein


----------



## Knightofalbion (Oct 25, 2016)

There are two ways to live your life.
One is as though nothing is a miracle. The other is as though everything is a miracle.
- Albert Einstein


----------



## Knightofalbion (Oct 26, 2016)

The true worth of a man is not to be found in himself, but in the colours and textures that come alive in others
- Albert Schweitzer


----------



## Knightofalbion (Oct 27, 2016)

The best teacher is good example ....


----------



## Knightofalbion (Oct 28, 2016)

Don't wish it was easier,
Wish you were better
- Jim Rohn


----------



## Vedaarya (Oct 29, 2016)

Never give up - try to turn your failure into success.


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Oct 29, 2016)

Bloom where you're planted.


----------



## Vedaarya (Oct 29, 2016)

Think freely. Practise patience. Smile often. Savor special moments.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Oct 29, 2016)

No one is born hating another person, because of the colour of his skin, or his background, or his religion.
People must learn to hate, and if they can learn to hate, they can be taught to love, for love comes more naturally to the human heart
- Nelson Mandela


----------



## Carla (Oct 29, 2016)

Knightofalbion said:


> No one is born hating another person, because of the colour of his skin, or his background, or his religion.
> People must learn to hate, and if they can learn to hate, they can be taught to love, for love comes more naturally to the human heart
> - Nelson Mandela



Love is all we really have in this world, it is our most valuable asset.


----------



## Vedaarya (Oct 29, 2016)

Make new friends. Rediscover old ones. Tell those you love that you do.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Oct 30, 2016)

We are here to add what we can to life, not to get what we can from it
- William Osler


----------



## Knightofalbion (Oct 30, 2016)

The living self has one purpose only; to come into it's own fullness of being, as a tree comes into blossom, or a bird into spring beauty ...
- D. H. Lawrence


----------



## Vedaarya (Oct 31, 2016)

Feel deeply. Forget trouble. Forgive enemy. Hope.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Oct 31, 2016)

It's never too late to be who you might have been
- George Eliot


----------



## bluebreezes (Oct 31, 2016)

I like that one. Tom Robbins might have based his line "It's never too late to have a happy childhood" on that.


----------



## Vedaarya (Oct 31, 2016)

Look for rainbows. Gaze at stars. See beauty everywhere.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Nov 1, 2016)

You must not lose faith in humanity. Humanity is an ocean, if a few drops of the ocean are dirty, the ocean does not become dirty
- Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## Vedaarya (Nov 2, 2016)

Be wise. Try to understand. Take time for people. Make time for yourself.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Nov 2, 2016)

My humanity is bound up in yours, for we can only be human together
- Desmond Tutu


----------



## Knightofalbion (Nov 2, 2016)

We are each made for goodness, love and compassion. Our lives are transformed, as much as the world is, when we live with these truths
- Desmond Tutu


----------



## Vedaarya (Nov 3, 2016)

Take a chance. Reach out. Let someone in. Try something new.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Nov 3, 2016)

No pessimist ever discovered the secret of the stars, or sailed to an uncharted land, or opened a new doorway for the human spirit
- Helen Keller


----------



## Knightofalbion (Nov 3, 2016)

The greatest danger for most of us lies not in setting our aim  too high and falling short, but in setting our aim too low and achieving our mark
- Michaelangelo


----------



## Vedaarya (Nov 4, 2016)

Count your blessings. Observe miracles. Let them happen.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Nov 4, 2016)

If you want to find the secrets of the Universe, think in terms of energy, frequency and vibration
- Nikola Tesla

[And add *​love* ...]


----------



## Vedaarya (Nov 5, 2016)

Trust life. Have faith. Comfort a friend. Spread joy.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Nov 5, 2016)

Remember there's no such thing as a small act of kindness. Every act creates a ripple with no logical end.
- Scott Adams


----------



## Knightofalbion (Nov 5, 2016)

'I remember your kindness'

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2x_Fl3NQVd4

Be remembered ....


----------



## Carla (Nov 5, 2016)

Knightofalbion said:


> 'I remember your kindness'
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2x_Fl3NQVd4
> 
> Be remembered ....



It does matter. Remember to pay it "forward". Nice video!


----------



## Vedaarya (Nov 6, 2016)

Discard worry. Give Trust enough to take.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Nov 6, 2016)

Wherever you go, no matter what the weather, always bring your own sunshine
- Anthony J. D'Angelo


----------



## Vedaarya (Nov 7, 2016)

Have good ideas. Make some mistakes. Learn from them.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Nov 7, 2016)

You cannot redeem yourself by fruitless regret. If you have brought harm to some part of the creation, you can help to set things right by giving a greater amount of good, or helpful action, to that part of the creation so harmed
- - From 'The Wisdom of Ramadahn'


----------



## Vedaarya (Nov 8, 2016)

Pick some flowers. Share them.


----------



## Vedaarya (Nov 8, 2016)

Laugh heartily. Celebrate life.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Nov 8, 2016)

Wisdom begins in wonder
- Socrates


----------



## Knightofalbion (Nov 8, 2016)

The way of peace is the way of love.  Love is the greatest power on earth. It conquers all things.
- Peace Pilgrim


----------



## Vedaarya (Nov 9, 2016)

Be yourself. Especially, do not feign affection.
 Neither be cynikal about love;
for in the face of all aridity and 
disenchantment 
it is as perennial as the grass.
                 DESIDERATA


----------



## Knightofalbion (Nov 9, 2016)

There is a destiny which makes us brothers, none goes his way alone.
All that we send into the lives of others comes back into our own
- Edwin Markham


----------



## Knightofalbion (Nov 9, 2016)

This is the way of peace. Overcome evil with good, and falseness with truth, and hatred with love
- Peace Pilgrim


----------



## Vedaarya (Nov 10, 2016)

Speak your truth quietly and clearly; 
and listen to others,
even to the dull and
 the ignorant;
they too have their story.
                     DESIDERATA


----------



## Knightofalbion (Nov 10, 2016)

Keep your feet on the ground and your thoughts at lofty heights
- Peace Pilgrim


----------



## Vedaarya (Nov 11, 2016)

Nurture your strength of spirit to shield you in sudden misfortune,
 but do not distress yourself with dark imaginings.
Many fears are born of fatigue and loneliness
                   DESIDERATA


----------



## Knightofalbion (Nov 11, 2016)

Life's most persistent and urgent question is "What are you doing for others?"
- Dr Martin Luther King Jr


----------



## Vedaarya (Nov 12, 2016)

Beyond a wholesome discipline, be gentle with
yourself.You are a child of the Universe no less
than the trees and the stars.You have a right 
to be here.
                         DESIDERATA


----------



## Knightofalbion (Nov 12, 2016)

Don't judge each day by the harvest you reap, but by the seeds that you plant
- Robert Louis Stevenson


----------



## Vedaarya (Nov 13, 2016)

And whether or not it is clear to you, no doubt
the universe is unfolding as it should. Therefore
be at peace with God, whatever you conceive
Him to be.
DESIDERATA


----------



## Knightofalbion (Nov 13, 2016)

There is always something beautiful to be found if you look for it
- White Eagle


----------



## Knightofalbion (Nov 13, 2016)

People are like stained glass windows.  They sparkle and shine when the sun is out, but when the darkness sets in, their true beauty is revealed only if there is a light from within
- Dr Elisabeth Kubler-Ross


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## Vedaarya (Nov 14, 2016)

And whatever your labors and aspirations,
      in the noisy confusion of life, keep peace in your soul.
      With all its sham, drudgery and broken dreams,
      it is still a beautiful world. Be cheerful. Strive to be happy.
DESIDERATA


----------



## Knightofalbion (Nov 14, 2016)

I learned that courage was not the absence of fear, but the triumph over it.
The brave man is not he who does not feel afraid, but he who  conquers that fear
- Nelson Mandela


----------



## Knightofalbion (Nov 14, 2016)

The greatest glory in living lies not in never falling, but in rising every time we fall
- Nelson Mandela


----------



## Vedaarya (Nov 15, 2016)

Wherever you go, no matter what the weather, always bring your own sunshine.
- A. J. D'Angelo

This quote, previously posted by Knighofalbion, touches my heart,especially, on dreary November days. Tomorrow, I'm going off line for a while and taking my own sunshine to Cracow where sweet little granddaughters of mine live.:love_heart:


----------



## Knightofalbion (Nov 15, 2016)

Education is the most powerful weapon you can use to change the world
- Nelson Mandela


----------



## Knightofalbion (Nov 16, 2016)

Keep a clear eye towards life's end. Do not forget your purpose and destiny as God's creation. What you are in His sight is what you are and nothing more.
Remember that when you leave this earth, you can take nothing that you have received, but only what you have given; a full heart enriched by honest service, love, sacrifice and courage
- St Francis of Assisi


----------



## Knightofalbion (Nov 17, 2016)

You came into the world with nothing and you'll leave it with nothing, except the indelible record of your conduct in this life, for good or ill


----------



## Knightofalbion (Nov 17, 2016)

Believe in good ...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uaWA2GbcnJU


----------



## Knightofalbion (Nov 18, 2016)

Since childhood she had walked the Devon rivers with her father looking for flowers and the nests of birds, passing some rocks and trees as old friends, seeing a Spirit everywhere, gentle in thought to all her eyes beheld
- Henry Williamson


----------



## Knightofalbion (Nov 18, 2016)

May my heart be your shelter
- Marianne Williamson


----------



## Vedaarya (Nov 19, 2016)

Perhaps they are not stars, but rather openings in heaven where the love of our lost ones pours through
 and shines down upon us to let us know they are happy.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Nov 19, 2016)

How beautiful a day can be when kindness touches it
- George Elliston


----------



## Vedaarya (Nov 20, 2016)

There is only one way to happiness and that is to cease worrying about things which are beyond the power of our will.
             - Epictetus (AD 55-135)


----------



## Knightofalbion (Nov 20, 2016)

The greatness of a man is not in how much wealth he acquires, but in his integrity and his ability to affect those around him positively
- Bob Marley


----------



## Vedaarya (Nov 21, 2016)

Sometimes your joy is the source of your smile,
but sometimes your smile can be the source of your joy.
- Thich Nhat Hanh


----------



## Knightofalbion (Nov 21, 2016)

Man's sacred trust: "Not to hurt our humble brethren (animals)  is our first duty to them, but to stop there is not enough.  We have a higher mission - to be of service to them wherever they require it"
- St Francis of Assisi


----------



## Knightofalbion (Nov 21, 2016)

The love for all living creatures is the most noble attribute of man
- Charles Darwin


----------



## Knightofalbion (Nov 21, 2016)

If a man aspires towards a righteous life, his first act of abstinence is from injury to animals
- Leo Tolstoy


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## Vedaarya (Nov 22, 2016)

He who is of a calm and happy nature will hardly feel the pressure of age,
but to him who is of the opposite disposition, youth and age are equally a burden.
 - Plato (427-346 B.C.)


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## Knightofalbion (Nov 22, 2016)

Until one has loved an animal a part of one's soul remains unawakened
- Anatole France


----------



## Knightofalbion (Nov 22, 2016)

True benevolence, or compassion, extends itself through the whole of existence and sympathizes with the distress of every creature capable of sensation
- Joseph Addison


----------



## Knightofalbion (Nov 22, 2016)

If a man is not to stifle his human feelings, he must practice kindness to animals, for he who is cruel to animals becomes cruel also in his dealings with men.
We can judge the heart of a man by his treatment of animals.
- Immanuel Kant


----------



## Wilberforce (Nov 22, 2016)

Don't stop doing things if you are getting old,cos you'll get older faster if you stop doing things.


----------



## Vedaarya (Nov 23, 2016)

By the time you're eighty years old,
you've learned everything.
You only have to remember it.
 - George Burns (1896-1996)


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 23, 2016)

In the end there is only kindness.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Nov 23, 2016)

The best teacher is good example .....


----------



## Knightofalbion (Nov 23, 2016)

You can't make me be nice.
You can't make me be good.
You can't make me believe.
But your example, your kindness, your patience and love *​will *affect me, perhaps enough that eventually I may choose to do these things
- Rochelle E. Goodrich


----------



## Vedaarya (Nov 24, 2016)

Keep love in your heart.
A life without it is like a sunless
 garden when the flowers are dead.
 - Oscar Wilde


----------



## Knightofalbion (Nov 24, 2016)

You are what you think. All that you are arises from your thoughts. With your thoughts you make your world.
- Gautama Buddha


----------



## Vedaarya (Nov 25, 2016)

Happiness is an act of never holding in your mind the memory of any unpleasant thing that has passed.
            .Unknown


----------



## Vedaarya (Nov 26, 2016)

The great essentials for happiness are:
Something to do, something to love,and
something to hope for.
 -Elizabeth Kubler-Ross


----------



## Vedaarya (Nov 27, 2016)

My mission in life is not to merely survive,
but to thrive and to do so with some passion,
some compassion,some humor, and some style.
 - Maya Angelou


----------



## Vedaarya (Nov 28, 2016)

Kindness can transform someone's dark moment with a blaze of light.
You never know how much your caring matters.
 -  Amy Leigh Mercree


----------



## Vedaarya (Nov 28, 2016)

Try to be a rainbow in someone's cloud.
  - Maya Angelou


----------



## Vedaarya (Nov 29, 2016)

Anyone who stops learning is old, whether at twenty or eighty.
Anyone who keeps learning stays young. The greatest thing in life is to keep your mind young.
 - Henry Ford


----------



## Vedaarya (Nov 30, 2016)

To live in this world you must be able to do three things:
to love what is mortal, to hold it against your bones,knowing
your own life depends on it; and when the time comes to
let it go, to let it go.
 -Mary Oliver


----------



## Vedaarya (Dec 1, 2016)

Ask for what you want and be prepared to get it.
 - Maya Angelou


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 1, 2016)




----------



## Carla (Dec 1, 2016)

Vedaarya said:


> Ask for what you want and be prepared to get it.
> - Maya Angelou



Or be careful what you ask for, you just might get it! Can't credit the quote but my MIL used to say it a lot!


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 1, 2016)

*No one can make you feel inferior without your consent.
                                   Eleanor Roosevelt*


----------



## Vedaarya (Dec 1, 2016)

Carla said:


> Or be careful what you ask for, you just might get it! Can't credit the quote but my MIL used to say it a lot!



You're right, Carla, but I've focused more on ML's achievements rather than failures.


----------



## Vedaarya (Dec 2, 2016)

Life is a series of spontaneous changes. Don't resist them - that only creates sorrow.
Let things flow naturally forward in whatever way they like.
 - Lao Tzu


----------



## Vedaarya (Dec 3, 2016)

People grow through experience if they meet life honestly and courageously. This is how character is built.
 - Eleonor Roosvelt


----------



## Vedaarya (Dec 4, 2016)

Loneliness adds beauty to life. It puts a special burn on sunsets and makes night air smell better.
  - Henry Rollins


----------



## Wilberforce (Dec 4, 2016)

This was my  Dad's

"Always leave the best bit till last, "

Whether you are doing a series of jobs or eating your dinner it has always worked for me.


----------



## mrstime (Dec 4, 2016)

My Grandma always said "why wish for a loaf of bread when you can wish for the grocery store".


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 4, 2016)

Vedaarya said:


> Loneliness adds beauty to life. It puts a special burn on sunsets and makes night air smell better.
> - Henry Rollins


What a lovely way to look at it!


----------



## Vega_Lyra (Apr 14, 2017)

:wave:


----------



## hauntedtexan (Apr 15, 2017)

"No snowflake in an avalanche ever feels responsible."
 Stanislaw Jerzy Lec


----------

